# G.I. Joe:The Rise of Cobra,in theaters August '09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Very little info has been released on this movie,but they now have an official site up and running.

http://www.gijoemovie.com/

Paramount Pictures and Spyglass Entertainment,in association with Hasbro,are bringing this to the big screen.
The film has not been rated yet.

EDIT 8/5/09:
The film is rated PG-13.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw the commercial.
/rant_on
no, no, no, noooo....
Please, stop with the tv shows made movies. Let my childhood rest in peace. Leave my golden memories of days gone by alone. not one, not ONE tv made movie has been any good.
And I don't get it. Ranma 1/2, good series, movies just as good. Sailor Moon, Robotech/Macross. Heck, STAR TREK. I know there exists a way to make a good movie out of a tv show, why can't the Hollywood get this right?
/rant_off


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Teaser looked pretty cool -- still don't have very high hopes for this one though.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

xIsamuTM said:


> Just saw the commercial.
> /rant_on
> no, no, no, noooo....
> Please, stop with the tv shows made movies. Let my childhood rest in peace. Leave my golden memories of days gone by alone. not one, not ONE tv made movie has been any good.
> ...


So if you think it is going to be bad, don't go and see it.

Me, I like that they are bringing back things that I loved as a kid.

Transformers was absolutely AMAZING.
If done right, great ideas when we were kids, become great ideas and things for our kids.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I hope GI Joe is as good as the new Transformers movie.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

space86 said:


> I hope GI Joe is as good as the new Transformers movie.


I suspect not...Transformers II looks amazing...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, that WAS Dennis Quaid talking to Chris Eggleston, right?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dennis Quaid is starring in the film...

The drive-in located in our area has this film and the new Transformers film showing on the same screen this weekend.

If I can manage to get a day off from work,we'll be checking this particular double feature out soon.


----------

